# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سوريا >  قانون حماية المستهلك

## هيثم الفقى

جمهورية العربية السورية
رئيس الجمهورية
بناء على أحكام الدستور
٢٠٠٨ م / ٣ / ١٤٢٩ ه الموافق ٦ / ٢ / وعلى ما أقره مجلس الشعب في جلسته المنعقدة بتاريخ ٢٧
يصدر مايلي :
( القانون رقم ( ٢
الفصل الأول
تعاريف
مادة ١- يقصد بالتعابير والكلمات الآتية في معرض تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون المعنى الوارد إلى جانب
آل منها :
الوزارة: وزارة الاقتصاد والتجارة ٠
الوزير: وزير الاقتصاد والتجارة .
الوزارة المختصة: أية وزارة مختصة بإحدى السلع أو الخدمات المقدمة للمستهلك.
الوزير المختص: أي وزير تختص وزارته بإحدى السلع أو الخدمات المقدمة للمستهلك .
المستهلك: كل شخص طبيعي أو اعتباري يشتري سلعًا استهلاكية بأنواعها المختلفة الزراعية والصناعية
بهدف التغذية، أو لاستخدامها للأغراض الشخصية أو المنزلية ، أو الذي يستفيد من أية
خدمة سواء المقدمة من فرد أو من مجموعة أفراد أو من شخص اعتباري وفي مختلف
المجالات المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ٠
جمعيات حماية المستهلك : جمعيات أهلية تعنى بمصالح المستهلك في جميع المجالات التي يمكن أن
يشكل تقديم السلع أو الخدمات فيها خطرًا على صحته أو سلامته أو أمواله .
المنتج : كل منتج صناعي أو زراعي أو حرفي أو مهني أو خدمي بما في ذلك المواد الأولية المكونة
للمادة المصنعة ونصف المصنعة أو الخدمة المقدمة من قبل أية جهة خدمية .
السلعة : أي منتج صناعي أو زراعي معد للاستخدام الشخصي للمستهلك .
الحائز : كل من وضع يده على شيء من الأشياء التي تحكمها مواد هذا القانون و يشمل المالك والمصنع
والبائع و المسؤول عن الإنتاج .
المجلس: المجلس الاستشاري لحماية المستهلك .
الإعلان المضلل : الإعلان الذي يتم بأية وسيلة كانت ويتناول سلعة أو خدمة ، أو يتضمن عرضًا أو بيانًا
أو ادعاءً كاذبًا أو مصوغًا بعبارات من شأنها أن تؤدي بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر إلى
خداع أو تضليل المستهلك.
٢
الترميز بالخطوط : بضعة خطوط تطبع على عبوة المنتج لتمكين المصنع و البائع بواسطة الماسح
الالكتروني المرتبط بالحاسب للتعرف على المعلومات المتعلقة بالمنتج : بلد المنشأ ، هوية المصنع، تصنيفه
، سعره ، صلاحيته ، رقم الطبخة ، المشرف عليها ……….
الفصل الثاني
أهداف هذا القانون وتطبيقاته
مادة ٢- يكفل هذا القانون ممارسة النشاط الاقتصادي للجميع و يحظر على أي شخص إبرام أي اتفاق أو
ممارسة أي نشاط يكون من شأنه الإخلال بالحقوق الأساسية للمستهلك والمتعلقة ب :
أ-احتياجاته من المنتجات الاستهلاكية المختلفة، والأدوية، والمياه، والسكن، والرعاية الصحية
والتغذية السليمة ، والتربية، والثقافة ،والتدريب، والخدمات في المجالات : المالية –
المصرفية- الكهرباء– التأمين- النقل – الطاقة – الاتصالات – والسياحة وغيرها من الخدمات
التي تهم المستهلك ٠
ب- ضمان سلامته وصحته عند استعمال المنتج أو تلقي الخدمات ٠
ج- الحصول على المعلومات، والإرشادات، والإعلان الصحيح عن كل ما يقدم له من منتجات وخدمات
د- التثقيف والتوعية بحقوقه ومسؤولياته الاقتصادية وتوجيهه من حيث الاستهلاك وسبل التطوير
بشكل مستمر ليتمكن من ممارستها ٠
ه-ضمان ممارسة حقوقه في الاختيار الأنسب للمنتج و الخدمة المتاحة في الأسواق وفقًا لرغباته ٠
و- تمثيله بوساطة جمعيته والاستماع إلى آرائه لدى الجهات التي تعنى بمصالحه ٠
ز- ضمان بيئة صحية وسليمة لحياته أو حياة الأشخاص الذين يرعاهم ٠
مادة ٣- على المنتجين والتجار والوسطاء ومقدمي الخدمات عندما يزودون المستهلكين بالسلع أو
يقدمون لهم الخدمات الالتزام بواجباتهم المنصوص عليها في التشريعات الصادرة تنفيذًا
لأحكامه ، والتقيد بالقواعد الاقتصادية المتعلقة بمبدأ العرض والطلب والمنافسة الشريفة
عند بيع المنتج أو عرض الأسعار بما يؤمن حرية الاختيار للمستهلك.
الفصل الثالث
حقوق المستهلك
مادة ٤- للمستهلك الحق في الحصول على المنتجات والخدمات التي تحقق الغرض منها
دون إلحاق أي ضرر بمصالحه المادية أو صحته ٠
مادة ٥- يجب أن يكون المنتج مطابقًا للمواصفات القياسية والمتطلبات الصحية و البيئية و السلامة
والأمان الخاصة به وفي حال عدم وجودها فتخضع للقرارات والتعليمات الصادرة عن
الجهة
٣
المختصة ويلتزم المنتج والبائع بالإعلان عن مواصفات المنتج ونوعه و طريقة حفظه
وتخزينه و استعماله ومدة صلاحيته إذا كانت طبيعة المنتج تتطلب ذلك.
مادة ٦- في حال وقوع أضرار شخصية على المستهلك من جراء شراء أو استخدام منتج يتحمل
المنتج أو مقدم الخدمة المسؤول ية ويتم التعويض عليه أو إعادته أو اس تبداله أو استرد اد
المبالغ التي دفعها لقاء المنتج أو الخدمة المقدمة له وفق تعليمات تصدر لهذه الغاية عن
الوزارة المختصة .
مادة ٧- للمستهلك من خلال جمعيته المشاركة في أعمال اللجان الحكومية التي تعنى
بشؤون المستهلك ٠
مادة ٨- يحظر على أي شخص إبرام أي اتفاق أو ممارسة أي نشاط يكون من شأنه الإخلال
بحقوق المستهلك ٠
الفصل الرابع
سلامة ومطابقة المنتجات
مادة ٩- للوزير إصدار القرارات التي تحظر استيراد أو تصدير أو بيع أو عرض المنتج في الأسواق
أو تقديم خدمة ذات خطورة على سلامة المستهلك وله في ذلك اتخاذ الإجراءات
الوقائية بالتنسيق مع الوزير المختص للحد من مخاطر هذه السلع وبما يتفق مع الاتفاقيات
الدولية للسلامة المهنية ، وإصدار التعليمات المحذرة للمستهلك والشروط التي يجب
على الحائز أو مقدم الخدمة إعادة المنتج المقتنى من قبل المستهلك، أو تبديله ،ويعمل بهذه
القرارات اعتبارًا من التاريخ المحدد لنفاذها ٠
مادة ١٠ - للوزير إصدار القرارات و التعليمات لإلزام المنتج و المستورد الذي يعرض منتجه على
العموم لتنفيذ ما يلي :
أ- التحقق من مطابقة المنتج للمواصفة الخاصة به قبل وضعه في الاستهلاك أو الاستعمال و
سحبه أو استبداله و الإع لان عن الأضرار المترتبة عن استعماله في حال ضبطه في
الأسواق قبل اجراء التحقق و على نفقته .
ب- إبلاغ الوزارة المختصة عن الأضرار التي تحدثها منتجاته أو مستورداته في حال
حدوث اكتشاف متأخر للمخاطر أو الأضرار أو نتيجة تقارير دولية تحظر استخدام
السلع أو تقديم الخدمة.
ج- يعمل بهذه القرارات اعتبارًا من التاريخ المحدد لنفاذها .
مادة ١١ - يتحمل الحائز مسؤولية الضرر الناجم عن طرح منتج لا تتوفر فيه المواصفات المطلوبة
٤
والمتطلبات ذات العلاقة بالصحة و السلامة إذا ثبت أن المعلومات المصرح بها على عبوة
أو غلاف المنتج غير صحيحة وعليه عدم التعامل مع الموردين غير النظاميين والإبلاغ عن
أي عيب يكتشفه لاحقا ٠
الفصل الخامس
نزاهة المعاملات التجارية
مادة ١٢ - تعتبر الأعمال التالية مخالفة لهذا القانون :
أ- إنتاج أو عرض أو توزيع أو حيازة منتج سام أو مغشوش أو فاسد أو ضار بالصحة
أو منتهي الصلاحية ٠
ب - المبالغة بوصف المنتج ،بما لا يتف ق مع الحقيقة والواقع الفعلي بهدف تشجيع
المستهلك على اقتناء المنتج أو تلقي الخدمة ٠
ج- إنتاج أو توزيع سلع تستخدم للغش أو التدليس أو عرضها للبيع بما في ذلك
استخدام وسائل الإعلام أو الإعلانات أو المنشورات أو المطبوعات الأخرى
التي تؤدي لذلك ٠
د- استخدام الوسائل التي من شأنها خداع الشاري ب :
١- صنف أو منشأ أو تركيب المنتج ( بما في ذلك إدخال مواد تؤدي إلى الإدمان) ٠
٢- وزن أو حجم أو العدد المصرح به على عبوة أو غلاف المنتج ٠
ه- استخدام طرق بيع أو شراء مخالفة للتشريعات النافذة بما في ذلك إتباع أساليب
توهم المستهلك بقرب نفاذ المنتج ٠
مادة ١٣ - يحظر حيازة أو إنتاج أو عرض المنتجات التالية بغرض البيع :
أ- أدوات القياس و أجهزته المرفوضة استنادًا للمادة ( ١٠ ) من الفقرة / ٣/ من قانون
٢٠٠٣ مثال : الأوزان – المكاييل – الموازين /١١/ القياس رقم / ٣١ / تاريخ ٢٢
وغيرها من أدوات و أجهزة القياس .
ب- الآلات أو الأدوات أو الوسائل التي تساعد على الغش .
ج- المنتجات التي يعلم حائزها بأنها مغشوشة أو سامة أو غير مطابقة للمتطلبات الصحية
و السلامة أو غير نظامية (مهربة) ٠
مادة ١٤ - يحظر الإعلان أو الترويج لمنتجات تحمل رموزًا بما في ذلك الترميز بالخطوط أو أشكا ً لا غير
مطابقة لواقع المنتج أوالمقلدة و التي من شأنها أن تؤدي للخطأ مهما كانت الوسيلة
المستخدمة بالنسبة للمتطلبات التالية :
أ- جودة المنتج،و تركيبه،و صفاته الجوهرية،و صنف ه،و نوعه،و كميته،و طريقة صنعه،
ومنشأه ، و تاريخ إنتاجه ، و علامته التجارية ٠
٥
ب - خواصه و سعره و شروط البيع و أسلوب الإعلان و الترويج ٠
ج- طريقة الاستعمال والنتائج المتوقعة ٠
د- أسلوب البيع وعرض المنتج ٠
ه- الكفاءة و الصفات المصرح بها على المنتج ٠
مادة ١٥ - يحظر استخدام شارة أو شهادة مطابقة المنتج للمواصفة،أو أية شهادة متعلقة بالحصول على
أنظمة إدارة الجودة الصادرة عن الجهات المختصة بقصد غش المستهلك أو إيهامه بأن المنتج
مطابق للمواصفة بموجب الشارة أو الشهادة ، وتعلم الجهات المانحة لها لاتخاذ إجراءاتها
وفقًا للأنظمة النافذة ويعلم المستهلك بوسائل الإعلام المتاحة ٠
مادة ١٦ - للوزير المختص إصدار قرار مؤقت لتحديد أسعار بعض المواد أو الخدمات لأسباب
استثنائية كحدوث أزمة في المنتج،أو كارثة طبيعية،أو ما يماثلها،على أ ّ لا تزيد مدة تطبيق
القرار عن فترة معالجة هذه الحالة ٠
مادة ١٧ - يحظر حجب أي منتج في السوق بهدف بيعه أو تقديمه بأسعار مبالغ فيها.
مادة ١٨ - يحظر الامتناع عن البيع أو البيع المشروط أو الإعلان عن عدم إمكانية إعادة السلعة المبيعة
أو الامتناع عن تضمينها في عقد البيع أو الفاتورة أو تقديم خدمة أخرى غير مطلوبة من قبل
المستهلك أو بيع أو تقديم الخدمة بسعر متدنٍِ كون المنتج غير مطابق للشروط الخاصة بالمنتج
أو غير صالح للاستخدام ٠
مادة ١٩ - على كل مصنع أو بائع أن يقدم فاتورة للمستهلك يذكر فيها سعر مبيع المنتج و كميته ٠
مادة ٢٠ - على مقدم الخدمة تقديم بيان أو فاتورة للمستهلك تتضمن تفاصيل الخدمة وبدلها وموعد
تنفيذها ٠
مادة ٢١ - على الفنادق والمطاعم،ودور الملاهي،والمقاهي،والمسا بح،وغيرها الإعلان عن الأسعار
المعمول بها بشكل واضح وفق التعليمات الصادرة عن الوزارة المختصة .
مادة ٢٢ - على المنتج أو المستورد أو بائع السلعة أو مقدم الخدمة إعلام المستهلك بوساطة نشرة
أو بطاقة بيان مرافقة للسلعة تتضمن :سعر ومواصفة المادة – طريقة الاستعمال – المخاطر
المحتملة وطرق الوقاية منها : مدة الصلاحية– اسم المنتج أو الشركة وعنوانها-
كمية المنتج بالوحدات الدولية.
مادة ٢٣ - يكفل المنتج،أو المستورد، أو البائع جودة السلعة بعد انتقال ملكيتها إلى المستهلك وتلغى
الأحكام العقدية المتعارضة مع حق المستهلك بالكفالة بما في ذلك خدمات الصيانة ويصدر
الوزير ا لمختص التعليمات التنفيذية حول طرق الضمان الخاصة بكل منتج وكذلك التزاماتهم
في حال اكتشاف عيب لاحقا وله الحق استشارة غرف التجارة أو الصناع ة أو السياح ة أو
اتحاد الحرفيين أو جمعية حماية المستهلك أو أية جمعية مختصة بهذا الخصوص ٠
مادة ٢٤ - على كل مستوردأو منتج أو بائع أو موزع أن يضمن للمستهلك خدمات الصيانة للمنتج
٦
الذي يتطلب ذلك بعد حصول البيع مع مراعاة الأنظمة النافذة بهذا الشأن بما في ذلك
تطبيق اشتراطات السلامة العامة للمنتج والمواصفة الخاصة به.
مادة ٢٥ - يعوض المنتج للمستهلك عن المنتج الذي ثبت عدم صلاحيته للاستعمال المخصص له، و كذلك
يعوض مقدم الخدمة للمستهلك عن الخدمة التي يثبت عدم تحقيقها للغاية التي قدمت
من أجلها و ذلك إما بالتبديل أو إعادة القيمة حسب رغبة المستهلك .
الفصل السادس
جمعيات حماية المستهلك
مادة ٢٦ أ- مع مراعاة أحكام قانون الجمعيات والمؤسسات الخاصة رقم / ٩٣ / لعام ١٩٥٨ تقوم
جمعيات حماية المستهلك وفقًا لأحكام هذا القانون بالدفاع عن مصالح المستهلكين
وتمثيلهم لدى الجهات المعنية كافة وتساهم في ارشادهم وتثقيفهم وفقًا للتشريعات
النافذة و من ذلك :
١- ارشاد المستهلكين الى طرق الاستهلاك الأفضل ، وتقديم الاستشارات ، والخدمات
التي تزودهم بالمعلومات الضرورية لهم ٠
٢- التنسيق مع الجهات الرسمية في مجال الرقابة على المنتج والخدمة المقدمة للمستهلك ٠
٣- طلب الاستفسارات من الجهات الرسمية،وتقديم المقترحات التي تعنى بحقوق ومصالح
المستهلك ٠
٤- متابعة معالجة شكاوى المستهلكين للحفاظ على مصالحهم وبالتنسيق مع الجهات
الرسمية، وللجمعيات على سبيل المثال:الحق بالتدخل منضمة إلى المستهلك في حال
إقامة الدعوى ضد مسبب الضرر كما لها الحق بإقامة الدعوى بشكل مستقل ٠
٥- التعاون مع وسائل الإعلام المختلفة لتوعية وتثقيف المستهلكين ٠
٦- إصدار المجلات والنشرات والمطبوعات المتعلقة بتوعية المستهلك.
ب- توفيق أهدافها الواردة في قرار إشهارها و نظامها الداخلي مع أحكام هذا القانون ٠
مادة ٢٧ - يحظر على جمعيات حماية المستهلك أو أي جمعية أخرى أو أي تنظيم مهني منح الأفضلية
لشراء منتج ما ، أوالتعامل مع منتج أو مقدم الخدمة بهدف تحقيق ربح أو تزكية منتج ما ٠
الفصل السابع
دور الدولة في حماية المستهلك ودعم الجمعيات
٧
مادة ٢٨ - يشكل الوزير بقرار منه المجلس الاستشاري ومكاتب ارتباط له في الوزارات المختصة
بناء على اقتراح الوزير المختص و يحدد مهامه وتعويضاته و أعضاءه من الجهات المعنية
بحماية المستهلك .
مادة ٢٩ - على جميع الوزارات و الهيئات والمؤسسات العامة و الخاصة المعنية بالمستهلك اتخاذ
التدابير و الإجراءات لحماية مصالحه من الاحتكار و سيطرة السوق .
مادة ٣٠ - تقدم الوزارة المختصة الدعم اللازم لجمعيات حماية المستهلك وتنسق معها لضمان مصالح
المستهلكين وحماية حقوقهم وسلامتهم وصحتهم الشخصية وممتلكاتهم ٠
ادة ٣١ - على الوزارة المختصة دعوة مندوبي جمعيات حماية المستهلك و اتحاد الغرف ا لمعنية 􀑧 م
للمشاركة في مناقشة و وضع السياسات المتعلقة بحقوق ومصالح المستهلك ٠
الفصل الثامن
الإعلام والمستهلك
مادة ٣٢ - على كل مقدم خدمة أو سلعة إعلام المستهلكين بالمواصفات الأساسية للخدمة التي
يقدمها وفق الأنظمة النافذة لدى الجهة المختصة .
مادة ٣٣ -أ- يتم وضع العلامات الفارقة على المنتج وفقًا لأحكام قانون حماية الملكية التجارية
والصناعية ٠
ب– على المعلن إثبات صحة المعلومات الواردة في إعلانه وتزويد الجهة المعنية
بالمستندات التي قد تطلبها ٠
مادة ٣٤ - تعتبر اللغة العربية هي الأساس في الإعلان عن المعلومات ويجوز استخدام لغات
أخرى إلى جانب اللغة العربية ٠
مادة ٣٥ - يحظر استعمال الإعلان المضلل أو المغلوط أو الخادع ٠
مادة ٣٦ - يجب أن يتصف الإعلان أو الترويج للمنتج بالصدق والحقيقة التي تعبر عن جوهر
المنتج وجودته بدون لبس أو غموض ٠
مادة ٣٧ - يتحمل صاحب الإعلان مسؤولية الخطأ المرتكب من قبله ٠
الفصل التاسع
أحكام ضبط المخالفات والعقوبات
٨
مادة ٣٨ - تطبق أحكام قانوني قمع الغش والتدليس والتموين والتسعير النافذين وتعديلاتهما
والقرارات والتعليمات التنفيذية المتعلقة بأخذ العينات وحجز المواد والتصرف
بها و الإغلاق ونظام الضابطة العدلية المطبقة لدى الوزارة والوزارة المختصة .
مادة ٣٩ - تحدد مهام العاملين لدى الوزارة المختصة كضابطة عدلية لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون بعد
تأهيلهم وتحليفهم اليمين القانونية أمام محكمة البداية المدنية في منطقة عملهم وفق ما يلي:
١-التحقيق بالشكاوى الواردة من المستهلكين.
٢-تنظيم الضبوط اللازمة بحق المخالفين استنادًا إلى الشكاوى الواردة .
٣-متابعة تنفيذ الإجراءات الضرورية المتعلقة بتنفيذ أحك ام هذا المرسوم التشريعي
وتعليماته التنفيذية ٠
٤-التقيد بالمهمة الرسمية الموكلة للعامل و إثبات شخصيته لأصحاب العلاقة في المكان
المكلف به بالمهمة.
٥-تنفيذ المهام الموكلة له وفقًا للتعليمات الصادرة بهذا الشأن عن الوزارة المختصة .
مادة ٤٠ - يعاقب بالحبس من عشرة أيام إلى شهر وبالغرامة من عشرة آلاف إلى عشرين ألف ليرة
١٠ (ا،ب)، ١١ ، ، سورية ، أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من يخالف أحكام المواد " ٨،٦،٥
٣٦ من هذا القانون " ٠ ، ٣٥ ، ٣٤، ،٢٥ ، ١٢ ( الفقرة د، ه )، ٢٤،٢٣
مادة ٤١ - يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى ستة أشهر وبالغرامة من خمسين ألف ليرة سورية
إلى مائة ألف ليرة سورية أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من يخالف أحكام المواد
١٨ " من هذا القانون و تضاعف العقوبة عشرة ، ١٢ (أ-ب-ج) ، ١٥ "
أضعاف إذا سببت المخالفة الواردة في المادة ١٢ (أ) الوفاة أو الإصابة بمرض مزمن أو
عاهة.
مادة ٤٢ - يعاقب بالحبس من ثلاثة أشهر إلى ستة أشهر وبالغرامة من خمسين ألف ليرة
سورية إلى مائة ألف ليرة سوريةأو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين كل من يخالف أحكام
المادة " ١٣ " من هذا القانون .
مادة ٤٣ - يعاقب بالغرامة من عشرة آلاف إلى عشرين ألف ليرة سورية كل من يخالف أحكام المواد
٣٣ ب" وتخضع للتسوية وفق التعليمات ال تي تصدر لهذه ، ٢٢ ، ٢١ ، ٢٠ ، ١٩ ، ١٤ "
الغاية عم ً لا بأحكام المادة " ٥٠ " من القانون ٠
مادة ٤٤ - يعاقب بالحبس من ستة أشهر إلى سنة أوبالغرامة من مائة ألف إلى مئتي ألف ليرة سورية
كل من يخالف أحكام المادة " ١٧ " من هذا القانون .
" مادة ٤٥ - في حال تكرار المخالفات تضاعف العقوبات المنصوص عليها في المواد من " ٤٠ وحتى ٤٤
من هذا القانون ٠
مادة ٤٦ - إذا نص تشريع آخر على عقوبة أشد للفعل نفسه من العقوبة المنصوص عليها في هذا
٩
القانون تطبق العقوبة الأشد ٠
الفصل العاشر
أحكام عامة وختامية
مادة ٤٧ – يقع باطلا كل شرط يرد في عقد أو وثيقة أو مستند أو غير ذلك مما يتعلق بالتعاقد مع مستهلك
إذا كان من شأن هذا الشرط إعفاء مورد السلعة أو مقدم الخدمة من أي من التزاماته الواردة
بهذا القانون، باستثناء العقود الذي يكون القطاع العام طرفًا فيها فتعرض على المجلس
للنظر بإمكانية تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون عليها .
مادة ٤٨ - تنظر المحاكم المختصة بالدعاوى المتعلقة بأحكام هذا القانون بالصفة العاجلة ٠
مادة ٤٩ - ينهى العمل بالأحكام المخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون .
مادة ٥٠ - يصدر الوزير بالتنسيق مع الوزير المختص التعليمات التنفيذية لتطبيق أحكام هذا القانون ٠
مادة ٥١ – تحدد السلع و المنتجات المشمولة بأحكام هذا القانون بقرار يصدر عن رئيس مجلس
الوزراء بناء على اقتراح الوزير .
مادة ٥٢ - ترصد الاعتمادات اللازمة في موازنة الوزارة المختصة لتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون ودعم
جمعيات حماية المستهلك ٠
مادة ٥٣ – ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ويعتبر نافذًا بعد ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ صدوره ٠
٢٠٠٨ م / ٣ / ١٤٢٩ ه الموافق ا ١٠ / ٣ / دمشق في ا ٣
رئيس الجمهورية
بشار الأسد

----------

